# PORK CUSHION MEAT



## chef willie (Sep 24, 2014)

For those of us fortunate enough to have a Cash & Carry nearby. I just pulled up the specials and they have boneless pork cushion for only 1.79 a pound. Good for PP or making sausages. Looks about a 15 pound average pack. 













cushion.jpg



__ chef willie
__ Sep 24, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 24, 2014)

On my way!! Need some stainless cleaner anyways! Wish tri tip would go on sale. I was told by a really good source not to hold my breath on that one!


----------



## chef willie (Sep 25, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> On my way!! Need some stainless cleaner anyways! Wish tri tip would go on sale. I was told by a really good source not to hold my breath on that one!


Roger that.....brisket outrageous as well....no end in sight, even with grilling season pretty much over. I don't know how large families make it....guess that's why there are so many varities or Hamburger Helper......I see sausage in my future......Willie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2014)

Well I got the bar keepers helper, but they were out of the pork! Looked at the tri tip and the brisket. Brisket was $3.52, tri tip was $4.35... A buddy and I are going to go in on a pack of tri tip!


----------



## venture (Sep 25, 2014)

Too early to predict a trend or even a break in the trend, but recent sales on pork have been a little better.

No relief on beef here tho.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 25, 2014)

Ok, what is pork cushion?


----------



## venture (Sep 25, 2014)

Comes from the picnic on the US cuts.

Usually sold boneless.  Large muscle group.  Lots of connective tissue.

Good meat and I usually handle it just like I would the "Boston Butt". Except for making sausage where I add a little fat.

Back when I was a kid?  They made "hams" from the picnic.  A budget cut that was served a lot in our frugal household.

Don't see much of those any more.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## talan64 (Feb 20, 2015)

I picked up one of those deals on Pork Cushion a little over 3 weeks ago now, there were 4 in the packeage.  Looked at all the things you could do with them, and couldn't decide how I wanted to use them. So....

- 1 sliced up for pork steaks and into the freezer

- 1 left whole and into the freezer for a pork roast

- 2 into Pop's Brine to "attempt" ham

The 2 in brine are coming out today, and will be smoked over the weekend.

Due to smoker restrictions I have my plan is to smoke @ 165 until internal @ 135.  going to smoke with Hickory pellets, and use my amaz'n dust smoker with hickory dust in it.

Unfortunately, I haven't gotten to try any of the steaks, since my wife is just finishing Chemo, and has "chemo taste buds" right now.  She can't stand the flavor of regular pork (ham is still ok), or any chicken (which really makes me sad as I love chicken), but most anything beef tastes good to her.

Here's hoping her taste buds come back soon, they tell me the chemo can mess up her taste for up to 3 months after she's done.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 16, 2015)

Talan64 said:


> I picked up one of those deals on Pork Cushion a little over 3 weeks ago now, there were 4 in the packeage.  Looked at all the things you could do with them, and couldn't decide how I wanted to use them. So....
> 
> - 1 sliced up for pork steaks and into the freezer
> 
> ...


Hey....I was just cruisin' some old threads and noticed your post. Seriously hoping your wife is doing better now after the Chemo. Was also curious how the ham turned out using the cushion meat. I have yet to attempt making ham or bacon....not high on my list of things to do although curious about the process. I have more than enough sausage recipes to crank out seems like, keeping me busy enough.....Willie


----------



## talan64 (Mar 17, 2015)

Chef Willie said:


> Was also curious how the ham turned out using the cushion meat. I have yet to attempt making ham or bacon....not high on my list of things to do although curious about the process.


The ham came out "OK".  The meat itself is a little tough, but sliced thin for sandwiches, or chunked for omelets it has great taste.  It's definitely not a cut I would use to make my Easter ham, it's just too tough.


----------

